# Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten



## Carptigers (14. November 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch zufällig diese Software. Würde diese gerne auf dem Notebook installieren.
Danke


----------



## Multe (14. November 2011)

*AW: Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten*

Hej Carptigers, habe mich sehr lange mit diesem Thema beschäftig und auf div. Messen die Software verglichen. Dann habe ich mich für Fugawi ENC entschieden als ich diese bei einem Freund testen konnte. Ich benutze sie vor Langeland und bin bisher voll damit zufrieden. SD Karte von Navionics benutze ich dazu und eine GPS Maus.
Kannst aber auch andere Seekarten einlesen. Ebenso kannst du per Internet die aktuellen Winddaten holen und diese über die Seekarte legen.
Weitere Infos über die Software mit Video Anleitung findest du hier.
http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/
Gruß Multe


----------



## Carptigers (14. November 2011)

*AW: Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten*

Hi Multe, habe mal gesehen, dass die Kutterkapitäne Transas nutzen, die waren sehr detailiert. Deswegen bin ich auf die gekommen.
Habe ja mein Handgps mit Navioncs. Möchte allerdings das ganze noch in groß auf dem Notebook haben.
Werde dort mal anrufen und fragen. Danke


----------



## Multe (15. November 2011)

*AW: Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten*

Hej Carptigers, mit dem Fugawi kannst du neben deiner Navionics - Karte auch noch andere Seekarten ( wie z.B. BSB Karten usw ) nutzen. Beim Transas bist du an die Transas Vektor - Karten gebunden.
Mit dem Fugawi hast du auch mehr Möglichkeiten und Funktionen.
Mit einem Notebook musst du dir aber einen sicheren Platz auf dem Boot suchen. Ich benutze das hier - Panasonic Toughbook 18
Gruß Multe


----------



## Carptigers (15. November 2011)

*AW: Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten*

Selbst die von meinem Explorist als sd Karte?
Das gleiche kommt bei mir auch zum Einsatz, mit passendem Halter fürs Boot.|supergri


----------



## Multe (16. November 2011)

*AW: Transas, Fugawi, etc Seekarten*

Hej Florian, mit dem Explorist kannst du sogar deine gespeicherten GPS Daten direkt auf FUGAWI laden. Die Navionics SD brauchst du nur, wenn du das Programm hochfährst. Danach kannst du die SD wieder wegstecken.
Ruf doch mal bei Busse an, die helfen dir bei bestimmten Fragen gerne weiter - sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.
Ich benutze noch diese GPS Maus - *Haicom HI-204*
Gruß Multe


----------

